# Dutch East indies



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2009)

On Youtube:
At 1.:24 you'll be able to see Dutch Brewster B339's, taxiing and flying
At 6:35 Flightschool Tigermoths 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqENNzU5lLw_

At 8:40 Glen Martin bomber
9:02 a Hudson?
9:09 CW.21?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl1pJssdpu0_


----------



## Freebird (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Marcel, the references for the Singapore/Maylaya campaign notes that the Dutch sent some aircraft from D.E.I. to help out, and then near the end some surviving Hurricanes were sent to D.E.I. after the Singapopre airfields became unusable. 

Is there any record of how many Dutch fighters were sent in December, and how many RAF aircraft arrived in January/February?

Were there any Dutch fighters in D.E.I. other than Buffaloes?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2009)

The ML-KNIL has been using 29 Hurricane IIA or B that arrived on Feb 4th 1942.
No Hurricanes that were ordered have been delivered.

ML-KNIL in the east Indish used many types, Hawk 75's, Buffalo's and Curtis-Wright CW-21 and CW-22 fighters.

For Singapore, I'll be back on that. I should have something about that in one of my books.
 
Correction: Of the 29 that arrived, 12 were used by the ML-KNIL, the rest went to a British squadron

Below a picture of a ML-KNIL hurricane which I grabbed from the net somewhere..


----------



## Marcel (Jan 15, 2009)

The ML-KNIL stationed 24 Brewsters at Sumatra for the defence of Singapore. Later another squadron was added, don't know how many a/c were in that one.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2009)

Fascinating videos Marcel. Good find mate


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Fascinating videos Marcel. Good find mate



I thought so, too. Some rare birds in there and the rest is also interesting for me. If you're interested, part 1 and 4 are also on Youtube. But I only posted these ones as this is a warbird forum and these contain real warbirds.


----------

